# Touchpad Toolkit - Android automated installer.



## xcd

*Touchpad Tool-kit - Android automated installer.*










This is a complete tool-kit to get android on the HP Touchpad.

The pack is designed for easy installation of Cyanogenmod 9 (ICS 4.0.4) or Cyanogenmod 10 (JB 4.1.2).

What does the pack do?
Step by step guided installation wizard, fully configures the users PC.
Installs Novacom (32bit or 64bit)
Copies the following files to the "Palm, Inc" folder, ACMEInstaller3, ACMEUninstaller, uImage.ClockworkMod
Runs the ACMEInstaller3 install command to install android
Works with CM9 or CM10 (most likely CM7 too, although this is untested)
Runs on Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 & Windows 8
Advanced section for experienced users to only access what they need
Runs the ACMEUninstaller to remove android (advanced section)
Does NOT require java to be installed on your PC
Download:
http://d-h.st/bNH

How do I use it? (Full guide to follow shortly)
Download and extract the "touchpad-xcd.zip" zip file, using the password "xcdtouch" (without quotes).
Connect your touchpad to your PC the same as normal to transfer files.
Copy the included cminstall folder to the main directory of your touchpad.
Decide if you want CM9 or 10, get one or the other NOT both.
If you want CM9 then download the newest files from the following links
CM9 Android (official nightly)
CM9 Google Apps

If you want CM10 then download the newest files from the following links
CM10 Android (jcsullins preview)
CM10 Google Apps

Copy the android and google apps you just downloaded into the cminstall folder on the touchpad
Rename the two files so the file names start with "update-" (no quotes), so your cminstall folder looks similar to the following screenshot.









Run the "run-me.bat" file (Windows Vista, 7 & 8, right click and run as Admin)
Select standard user and follow the step by step guide in the batch file


















Notes
*IMPORTANT* If you run CM10 then as soon as possible go into settings > Storage > three dots in top right > USB Computer connection, and tick "Media Device (MTP)"
Will not work if run from a directory containing spaces in the name, Windows 7 "C:\Users\[username]\Downloads\" will work, Windows XP "C:\Documents and Settings\[username]\My Documents\" will fail. Windows XP users I advice you extract the "touchpad-xcd.zip" folder to your C:\ drive and not my documents.
Files will fail to copy if not run as administrator on Windows Vista/7/8
Tested extensively on Windows XP & 7 by users of various abilities with 100% success.
Changelog
Version 1 - 22/12/2012 - Initial pack released for limited testing
Version 2 - 20/2/2013 - Updated pack, moboot 037 replaced by 038, batch file tweaked based on user suggestions, rolled out to wider audience.
Version 3.1 - 21/02/2013 - Batch file updated to improve use and readability, password removed. 'uImage.ClockworkMod' is now only copied when doing an advanced memboot install, and not by default.


----------



## garux

xcd said:


> If you want CM10 then download the newest files from the following links
> 
> CM10 Android (jcsullins preview)
> CM10 Google Apps
> 
> Copy the android and google apps you just downloaded into the cminstall folder on the touchpad
> Rename the two files so the file names start with "update-" (no quotes), so your cminstall folder looks similar to the following screenshot.


Can CWM be replaced with TWRP?


----------



## con500

Wow thanks. This is great, and a smart way for keeping the android install clean and orginized which i am sure will be of huge help to anyone installing for the first time.
Thanks again.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Can CWM be replaced with TWRP?


TeamWin recommends and the accepted practice is to install GooManager from the Play Store and use it to install TWRP. Using xcd's script to install TWRP would require a TWRP.zip file which is no longer provided by TeamWin. Your only other option to install TWRP is to download the .img file on their website, change the name of it to uImage.twrp and copy it to the /boot folder.

If you initially install cwm with xcd's script or the traditional way which most everyone is used to doing, when TWRP is installed by Goomanager, cwm is removed.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Some great work you have done here. Gradular has been working on something similar, glad to see it fully working. I will test this with Win8 and let you know if it works fine. Would you mind if I add this to my Easy way install guide? I have been planning to make a new CyanogenMod easy way install guide video, It would be nice to add this to the guide and video. However I do wonder if its necessary to password protect the zip files, that makes it seem a little suspicious.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Tested and working with windows 8. I completed a full install of the Novacom software and files then uninstalled/reinstalled CM10. Users will note that the batch file must be run with administrator permissions. Its a great easy interface to use, thanks for making it. I wish I heard about this sooner, can you link me to your OP for these files. I can't believe we haven't heard of this, its a really good idea.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Couple of questions..
- why is uimage.clockworkmod going in the palm,inc folder?

- Since there is debate on Moboot 3.5 vs 3.8 (not by me), is there a way for this to work with the 'cminstall' packs from RolandDeschain's Cm10 How-to thread vs having moboot & cwm6 included (they have to get files anyway for it to work, right)?

- I'm curious about the pw/encrypted zip file too, I couldn't open it with EsFileExplorer ("the encryption algorythm is not supported") to view on my TP/Evo3d, had to use stock Archive viewer (not default app).

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## xcd

Uploaded v3.1, mostly the same, just tweaked the batch file to clear the screen after each operation, this makes it much easier to follow for new users as instead of a long scrollable window of commands it just shows the current one, also removed the password based on user request. Next update (apart from small changes if suggested), will include a pdf guide. 'uImage.ClockworkMod' is now only copied when doing an advanced memboot install and not by default.

V3 uploaded, Chrome reports as suspicious, presume this is just because it contains a batch file, nothings changed from the other packs, happy for people to confirm it's clean.

Right, to address a few questions.

@Everybody, re-uploading without the password, just a habit I have to include one, just helps to deter plagerism as if the link is posted elsewhere they have to find the original source to get the password, you guys don't like it so will remove it now.
The script can also be used for novices to easily update any part of their install.

@garux I don't use TWRP sorry, essentially this is just ACMEInstaller with a pretty wrapper and the same limiations, so I'd follow 'nevertells' instructions for TWRP

@RolandDeschain79, I'm happy for you to use it in a video and guide. Would of course like credit to be given and a link to this thread included somewhere please.
I will PM you the link to my original post from december (to avoid a traffic surge to them), password removed. Run as admin is needed to be able to copy the files into the program files, rest should work without admin (easier to tell novice users to always run as admin)

@Mpgrimm2,
1) uimage.clockworkmod is put in that folder as it is used for an advanced install that I came up with that bypasses the need to setup webos just to copy the cminstall folder to the touchpad, guide for that will follow in a week (if you're an advanced user and want to play before hand), select advanced install in my bat file and option 5 (Memboot to Clockworkmod Recovery (advanced install without WebOS)). What this does it boots cwm in the touchpads ram without installing it, whilst you're still running WebOS, this lets you mount the touchpad from cwm and copy the cminstall folder. For people who like me who have no intention of using WebOS so don't want to bother setting it all up. 'uImage.ClockworkMod' is now only copied when doing an advanced memboot install, and not by default.
2) Moboot 038 can be replaced if the user chooses. I included it because it and cwm aren't updated often so it halves the number of files needed to be downloaded, simplying it for new users, and meaning they have the latest files.
3)Password now removed, see the update at the top.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

xcd said:


> @Mpgrimm2,
> 1) uimage.clockworkmod is put in that folder as it is used for an advanced install that I came up with that bypasses the need to setup webos just to copy the cminstall folder to the touchpad, guide for that will follow in a week (if you're an advanced user and one to play before hand), select advanced install in my bat file and option 5 (Memboot to Clockworkmod Recovery (advanced install without WebOS)). What this does it boots cwm in the touchpads ram without installing it, whilst you're still running WebOS, this lets you mount the touchpad from cwm and copy the cminstall folder. For people who like me who have no intention of using WebOS so don't want to bother setting it all up.


I'm personally not familiar with "memboot", its functions or commands (webos related?), but it sounds like what I'm used to with adb & fastboot commands on my HTC Evo3D to temp boot recovery from memory ( fastboot boot clockworkmod.img ).

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## xcd

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I'm personally not familiar with "memboot", its functions or commands (webos related?), but it sounds like what I'm used to with adb & fastboot commands on my HTC Evo3D to temp boot recovery from memory ( fastboot boot clockworkmod.img ).
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


I think it is webos related, it's just something I came up with when messing around. I found a webos recovery guide which involved membooting 'nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage' as part of the process, I was curious if you could memboot cwm instead so you could access files if webos/android were unbootable and it worked.
I then went from there and figured on a WebOS only touchpad you can use this method to copy the cminstall folder and bypass the need to run the webos setup wizard (and make an account), just to be able to copy one file.

There's some more info here (I've simplified things by including needed files, so java/sdk etc aren't needed):
http://www.webos-int...rg/wiki/Memboot

*Edited the batch file so 'uImage.ClockworkMod' is now only copied when doing an advanced memboot install, and not by default.*


----------



## garux

xcd said:


> @garux I don't use TWRP sorry, essentially this is just ACMEInstaller with a pretty wrapper and the same limiations, so I'd follow 'nevertells' instructions for TWRP


Thank you and also Nevertells.


----------



## xcd

Currently at 300+ downloads would appreciate some more feedback on whether anything needs tweaking. I'm taking the silence to mean that everything works great as it is.


----------



## alanmoore

Hey! I'm a complete noob, so I'll make a few additional questions before trying it, if you don't mind.

1) If I install CM10 using this script on my TP, how is my partition table gonna look like?
2) How much free space will I have with both webOs and Android installed?
3) Will I be able to access data in the webOs partition from the Android system and viceversa?

As you can see, I'm concerned about the distribution of disk space, since my TP is only 16gb in size.

Thanks!


----------



## xcd

alanmoore said:


> Hey! I'm a complete noob, so I'll make a few additional questions before trying it, if you don't mind.
> 
> 1) If I install CM10 using this script on my TP, how is my partition table gonna look like?
> 2) How much free space will I have with both webOs and Android installed?
> 3) Will I be able to access data in the webOs partition from the Android system and viceversa?
> 
> As you can see, I'm concerned about the distribution of disk space, since my TP is only 16gb in size.
> 
> Thanks!


My Touchpad is 16GB.

All guides use the exact same partition layout as it is set by ACMEInstaller3 which the all use.

Your data partition will be about 10-11GB and is accessible from android and webos.


----------



## alanmoore

Thanks! So I'm guessing I'll have 3 partitions: 1 for webOS, 1 for Android and 1 for data?
Since you're being so patient, let me ask you something else. To update CM10 to a later version, all I have to do is start CWM and load the .zip, right? Should I wipe data/factory reset? I'm also guessing a Nandroid backup is recommended...

I'm reading that a new update for CM10 by jcsullins could be out soon. Maybe I'll wait until then.


----------



## sstar

alanmoore said:


> Thanks! So I'm guessing I'll have 3 partitions: 1 for webOS, 1 for Android and 1 for data?
> Since you're being so patient, let me ask you something else. To update CM10 to a later version, all I have to do is start CWM and load the .zip, right? Should I wipe data/factory reset? I'm also guessing a Nandroid backup is recommended...
> 
> I'm reading that a new update for CM10 by jcsullins could be out soon. Maybe I'll wait until then.


Do you have a link to where you read about a CM10 update please.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alanmoore

sstar said:


> Do you have a link to where you read about a CM10 update please.
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, I'm afraid it's all speculation at the moment. But it seems likely according to these posts in page 206 of this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-1216-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-22813/page__st__2050


----------



## xcd

alanmoore said:


> Thanks! So I'm guessing I'll have 3 partitions: 1 for webOS, 1 for Android and 1 for data?
> Since you're being so patient, let me ask you something else. To update CM10 to a later version, all I have to do is start CWM and load the .zip, right? Should I wipe data/factory reset? I'm also guessing a Nandroid backup is recommended...
> 
> I'm reading that a new update for CM10 by jcsullins could be out soon. Maybe I'll wait until then.


Yes just flash with CWM or copy the update into the cminstall folder and run my script again. Don't need to factory reset, some recommend a cache wipe, I normally reflash gapps along with the updated rom as well.


----------



## alanmoore

xcd said:


> Yes just flash with CWM or copy the update into the cminstall folder and run my script again. Don't need to factory reset, some recommend a cache wipe, I normally reflash gapps along with the updated rom as well.


Understood. Thanks!


----------



## nevertells

alanmoore said:


> Do you have a link to where you read about a CM10 update please.
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Let's not get the cart before the horse on when J.C. Sullins will release another version of CM10 if ever. If you haven't figured it out by now, J.C. works at his own pace. That means that we may not hear anything from him for months or he may pop up everyday with something new. Right now seems to be the former. Last time he added anything to the gerrit was Feb. 9th. when he added six different changes. Like I have stated previously, CM10 works amazingly well for something classified as nothing more than "experimental". Let's all be happy with what we have and see what happens in the future or not.


----------



## The mulk

xcd said:


> Currently at 300+ downloads would appreciate some more feedback on whether anything needs tweaking. I'm taking the silence to mean that everything works great as it is.


I've just created an account here to say thanks.
Worked a charm, thank you.

First time I tried it I re-named the gapps file wrong (typo I think) but I was able to install it from SD card in recovery.
Excellent work.


----------



## tk4211

Bought a touchpad on the firesale - used it for about 3 minutes, not a lot to do on WebOS so it sat unloved for a year or so. I have strong tech skills but low time. Followed the directions, and it worked perfectly. 10 minutes later I had android on my touchpad! Thanks so much for making my life easy, and giving life to my paperweight


----------



## nevertells

tk4211 said:


> Bought a touchpad on the firesale - used it for about 3 minutes, not a lot to do on WebOS so it sat unloved for a year or so. I have strong tech skills but low time. Followed the directions, and it worked perfectly. 10 minutes later I had android on my touchpad! Thanks so much for making my life easy, and giving life to my paperweight


Welcome to CM World!







Just curious, you didn't touch your TouchPad for a year? Did you periodically charge it? If not, what condition was the battery in when you decided to start using it and install Android?


----------



## xcd

Thanks for the positive comments guys, glad this is helping people!


nevertells said:


> Welcome to CM World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, you didn't touch your TouchPad for a year? Did you periodically charge it? If not, what condition was the battery in when you decided to start using it and install Android?


I've gone a month or two without using mine, to the point it won't do anything, I've even purposely ran the battery as low as possible, repeatedly holding power to drain the last bit, never managed to brick it. Some of them just don't seem to have the brick bug. I've got another Touchpad that I got last November that I actually got brand new and sealed from HP, so they must have had it sat around for a while, I turned it on the day I got it to check it worked and haven't touched it since, it's running webos only, with no android, just turned it on now for the first time in 5+ months and it's turned on first time still with battery (30% ish).


----------



## nevertells

xcd said:


> Thanks for the positive comments guys, glad this is helping people!
> 
> I've gone a month or two without using mine, to the point it won't do anything, I've even purposely ran the battery as low as possible, repeatedly holding power to drain the last bit, never managed to brick it. Some of them just don't seem to have the brick bug. I've got another Touchpad that I got last November that I actually got brand new and sealed from HP, so they must have had it sat around for a while, I turned it on the day I got it to check it worked and haven't touched it since, it's running webos only, with no android, just turned it on now for the first time in 5+ months and it's turned on first time still with battery (30% ish).


Keep in mind that battery manufacturers recommend against draining lithium batteries down like that. It's bad for them. Deep draining(conditioning) nickle metal hydride and nickle cadmium batteries to prevent memory effect is recommended.


----------



## tk4211

nevertells said:


> Welcome to CM World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, you didn't touch your TouchPad for a year? Did you periodically charge it? If not, what condition was the battery in when you decided to start using it and install Android?


Hi! It sat on it's touchstone charger for about 1 year and 4 months. My kid knocked it off a couple times but basically just sat there. Battery life seems really good - Played with it for about 5 or so hours till it died the first time (and then it died overnight when i was sure it had about 25% left) but i charged it again and now it's been good for about 5 hours again with plenty of juice left.


----------



## agentmulder50

[sup]I used the ToolKit to install Android on my TouchPad and it seemed to install properly, but when I went to boot into Android, the option to boot cyanogenMod is not there.[/sup]
[sup]I have the option to boot WebOS, boot clockworkMod,boot webOS recovery. Any ideas on what went wrong and how to remedy this problem. Clearly I am not proficient at this, so any assistance is appreciated.[/sup]
[sup]Thanks in advance.[/sup]


----------



## nevertells

agentmulder50 said:


> [sup]I used the ToolKit to install Android on my TouchPad and it seemed to install properly, but when I went to boot into Android, the option to boot cyanogenMod is not there.[/sup]
> [sup]I have the option to boot WebOS, boot clockworkMod,boot webOS recovery. Any ideas on what went wrong and how to remedy this problem. Clearly I am not proficient at this, so any assistance is appreciated.[/sup]
> [sup]Thanks in advance.[/sup]


Since you already have clockworkMod(cwm) installed, just make sure the version of Android is still in the cminstall folder, if not copy it there again. Then select cwm and then "install zip from Sd card". (use the volume button to navigate and the home button to select) Select zip to install and browse to the cminstall folder. Select the Android rom and follow the instructions. Reboot when done and you should be running Android. You will probably have to install the correct Gapps.zip after installing the rom, so you might as well copy it to the cminstall folder and when you finish installing Android, install Gapps.


----------



## agentmulder50

Ok, I followed your directions and when I attempt to install: update-cm-9-20130421-NIGHTLY-tenderloin it says Installation Aborted. Any ideas on how to fix are appreciated. thank you.


----------



## nevertells

agentmulder50 said:


> Ok, I followed your directions and when I attempt to install:	update-cm-9-20130421-NIGHTLY-tenderloin it says Installation Aborted. Any ideas on how to fix are appreciated. thank you.


You could have a bad download. Check the MD5. Where did you download it from? Or it may be something else is hosed. In that case, you need to uninstall and start over. Just as a safety factor, make sure the four files you copy to cminstall all begin with "update".


----------



## agentmulder50

You were correct. It was a bad download. My DSL speed/connection is terrible. The downloaded file was truncated, I only noticed after the third attempt to download it I realized that each downloaded file was of a different size. I ultimately downloaded the file at work to a flash drive. It installed quickly and all appears to be working fine. Thank you for all your hardwork in creating this kit. It simplified the process for noob such as myself. Thank you for helping me get this installed correctly.


----------



## touchpaduser

xcd said:


> *Touchpad Tool-kit - Android automated installer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a complete tool-kit to get android on the HP Touchpad.
> 
> The pack is designed for easy installation of Cyanogenmod 9 (ICS 4.0.4) or Cyanogenmod 10 (JB 4.1.2).
> 
> What does the pack do?
> Step by step guided installation wizard, fully configures the users PC.
> Installs Novacom (32bit or 64bit)
> Copies the following files to the "Palm, Inc" folder, ACMEInstaller3, ACMEUninstaller, uImage.ClockworkMod
> Runs the ACMEInstaller3 install command to install android
> Works with CM9 or CM10 (most likely CM7 too, although this is untested)
> Runs on Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 & Windows 8
> Advanced section for experienced users to only access what they need
> Runs the ACMEUninstaller to remove android (advanced section)
> Does NOT require java to be installed on your PC
> Download (be sure to untick "_Use our download manager and get recommended downloads_"):
> http://www.datafileh...d-01ed185b.html
> 
> How do I use it? (Full guide to follow shortly)
> Download and extract the "touchpad-xcd.zip" zip file, using the password "xcdtouch" (without quotes).
> Connect your touchpad to your PC the same as normal to transfer files.
> Copy the included cminstall folder to the main directory of your touchpad.
> Decide if you want CM9 or 10, get one or the other NOT both.
> If you want CM9 then download the newest files from the following links
> CM9 Android (official nightly)
> CM9 Google Apps
> 
> If you want CM10 then download the newest files from the following links
> CM10 Android (jcsullins preview)
> CM10 Google Apps
> 
> Copy the android and google apps you just downloaded into the cminstall folder on the touchpad
> Rename the two files so the file names start with "update-" (no quotes), so your cminstall folder looks similar to the following screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run the "run-me.bat" file (Windows Vista, 7 & 8, right click and run as Admin)
> Select standard user and follow the step by step guide in the batch file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes
> *IMPORTANT* If you run CM10 then as soon as possible go into settings > Storage > three dots in top right > USB Computer connection, and tick "Media Device (MTP)"
> Will not work if run from a directory containing spaces in the name, Windows 7 "C:\Users\[username]\Downloads\" will work, Windows XP "C:\Documents and Settings\[username]\My Documents\" will fail. Windows XP users I advice you extract the "touchpad-xcd.zip" folder to your C:\ drive and not my documents.
> Files will fail to copy if not run as administrator on Windows Vista/7/8
> Tested extensively on Windows XP & 7 by users of various abilities with 100% success.
> Changelog
> Version 1 - 22/12/2012 - Initial pack released for limited testing
> Version 2 - 20/2/2013 - Updated pack, moboot 037 replaced by 038, batch file tweaked based on user suggestions, rolled out to wider audience.
> Version 3.1 - 21/02/2013 - Batch file updated to improve use and readability, password removed. 'uImage.ClockworkMod' is now only copied when doing an advanced memboot install, and not by default.


Hi,

I liked the post and I believe you could be someone who might be able to help me with my CMOD upgrade.
I recently bought a used Touchpad that came with an installed version of CMOD 7. However as the UI and the OS itself is very old I would like to know if there is a step-by-step installation /(uninstallation for CMOD7) guide as I do not want to jeopardise the only touchpad that I have. Also, I haven't installed an OS on any touchpad before. Would really appreciate you response and I am sure there are a few people out there who might as well benefit because of this post.
Thanks


----------



## xcd

Follow my guide and when done reboot to clockworkmod recovery and wipe cache and wipe data/factory reset and you should be good to go.


----------



## DoctorChops

Another successful install! (Win7 64bit)

And it was finished in the time it took to tuck my cat in! I had almost no part in getting Android on to my Touchpad, but there's definitely still something satisfying about having a new OS glowing in your lap.


----------



## xombi_ii

Hello,

I must be too much of a new user...

I followed the instructions, got the four files in cminstall - Check.
Now execute run-me.bat....can't seem to find that file. Looked in that directory and others and don't seem to see that file.

What did I miss?


----------



## xcd

It's in my folder that you downloaded.


----------



## cooleyandy

Everything works great with the automated installer. Thanks. I did notice something strange though. When I downloaded the installer zip file, the Chrome browser warned that it might be malicious. It must be Chrome being extra sensitive.


----------



## Redflea

Putting Android on another friend's TP, so decided to use this rather than my normal manual process...worked perfectly. Kudos.


----------



## maxsawicky

just wanted to say thanks as I did this install for my first time. been wanting to do this to my g/f's touchpad for quite sometime but have been a bit hesitant until now. downloaded the latest cyangen10, anything i should do besides whats in the notes?

p.s. how do I update it when a new update comes out?


----------



## xcd

Download link switched to dev host as some on XDA were moaning apparently... 
Old files were at 6300+ downloads



cooleyandy said:


> just wanted to say thanks as I did this install for my first time. been wanting to do this to my g/f's touchpad for quite sometime but have been a bit hesitant until now. downloaded the latest cyangen10, anything i should do besides whats in the notes?
> 
> p.s. how do I update it when a new update comes out?


You need gapps as well, everything should be covered in my post. To update in the future you can either flash with Clockworkmod, or just run my guide again, which ever you find easier.


----------



## StGeorgeA

How can I complete the Advanced installation (#5 Option) and get rid of the HPOS? When I attempt this, I perform #1, #2 and #5. But when the TouchPad boots, I get about five lines at the bottom of the screen referencing that it couldn't find E:\... and at the top of the screen I'm presented with options to reboot, etc. The standard installation works fine, but again, I would like to do away with the HPOS. Thanx.


----------



## Gradular

StGeorgeA said:


> How can I complete the Advanced installation (#5 Option) and get rid of the HPOS? When I attempt this, I perform #1, #2 and #5. But when the TouchPad boots, I get about five lines at the bottom of the screen referencing that it couldn't find E:\... and at the top of the screen I'm presented with options to reboot, etc. The standard installation works fine, but again, I would like to do away with the HPOS. Thanx.


You have a lot of reading to do. You can't get rid of webos without causing a major chance of bricking your tablet, so even the highest tp developers for cm wont go there. You need it to load the uimage file and to get into boot

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## garydclarke

i have tried the first option to download and am not having any success when it runs its ok until the end when it says operation failed please reboot,then says resizing of fat failed it runs a few alarms etc then says stop printing,i get this every time and really nead some help to get my tp back onto android after being doctored.i have tried to lnstall using option 5 with memboot but don;t know if i;m doing it properly so will wait for the instructions for that to be published.

if someone can help me thats had similar problem please contact me if you have had successafter resizing fats and how to do it,at [email protected]

all help welcome.thanks in advance.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

garydclarke said:


> i have tried the first option to download and am not having any success when it runs its ok until the end when it says operation failed please reboot,then says resizing of fat failed it runs a few alarms etc then says stop printing,i get this every time and really nead some help to get my tp back onto android after being doctored.i have tried to lnstall using option 5 with memboot but don;t know if i;m doing it properly so will wait for the instructions for that to be published.
> 
> if someone can help me thats had similar problem please contact me if you have had successafter resizing fats and how to do it,at [email protected]
> 
> all help welcome.thanks in advance.


Don't post your E-mail address here, this is a forum and not your own personal help service. It sounds like you may have encountered some CWM5 corruption on your Touchpad. Fully uninstall everything then do the install procedure from scratch. Full step by step guides can be found in my signature line below.

*Rom Flashing issues with CWM5 (Important):*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
-Developer Green has advised that using CWM5 to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, may introduce corruption into the file system.
-It is advised to avoid updating though CWM5 for this reason.
-By installing Jcsullins new CWM6 you can avoid future corruption.(Included)
-CWM6 Download:
-Updating your Rom with CWM5 can cause the inode errors seen in double penguin mode while installing with the ACEMEInstaller3.
-Due to corruption introduced from flashing/Updating Roms though CWM5, your system partition may have errors.

*The Solution: (Also a safe way to upgrade from CM9-CM10)*
-Uninstalling CyanogenMod with the ACMEUninstaller and freshly installing with the ACMEInstaller 3 will resolve any possible issues.
-To avoid problems when updating from CM9-CM10 you should first make a full Nandroid backup, then uninstall CM9.
-Next Fully install CM9 using the ACMEInstaller3.
-Once Complete restore your CM9 Nandroid backup,
-Now you can safely update from CM9- CM10 with the ACMEInstaller3 or
-You can also safely flash the CM10 Rom and gapps package with CWM6.
-It's fine to flash regular.zip files through CWM5; such as gapps files, fixes/patches and CWM6.zip These will not cause corruption and are safe for daily flashing.
-Use CWM6 from now on Download:
-Note* CWM6 has already been included for everyone using this guide to install CyanogenMod for the first time.
-[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] Full Thread Here!
-For more information Please watch the CWM6 Video Here:


----------



## txiko

Hi:
Very simple to use but, but when the hp is installing everything It gets stuck
I can read like numbers msn_timer_set_next_event(12) clockdg_timer,alarm already expire, now b7fa695, alarm b7f2a69a,late-5 stop printing.
Any help on how to fix the problem.
Thanks


----------



## Gradular

txiko said:


> Hi:
> Very simple to use but, but when the hp is installing everything It gets stuck
> I can read like numbers msn_timer_set_next_event(12) clockdg_timer,alarm already expire, now b7fa695, alarm b7f2a69a,late-5 stop printing.
> Any help on how to fix the problem.
> Thanks


Its fixing file system errors. Let it run. Don't reboot it!

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## txiko

Thank you. I will let it run, It is like that for a while(10-15 minutes.
I will let you know.


----------



## nevertells

txiko said:


> Thank you. I will let it run, It is like that for a while(10-15 minutes.
> I will let you know.


It could take even longer than that. Was this a clean install, or were you trying to install over the top of an older version of CM?


----------



## txiko

I tried to install today the cm10 for first time and I was having that error, when I saw this post I tried to install it again with the same results


----------



## Gradular

txiko said:


> I tried to install today the cm10 for first time and I was having that error, when I saw this post I tried to install it again with the same results


 See Rolands post a few up. Just keep running it.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## txiko

Not luck so far, before I gave up, should I try to install a different version and then try to install the last one?
Thanks for the help


----------



## nevertells

txiko said:


> Hi:
> Very simple to use but, but when the hp is installing everything It gets stuck
> I can read like numbers msn_timer_set_next_event(12) clockdg_timer,alarm already expire, now b7fa695, alarm b7f2a69a,late-5 stop printing.
> Any help on how to fix the problem.
> Thanks


What do you mean "gets stuck"? The ACMEInstall stops running or after it finishes Android stops booting at some point? You need to explain in a lot more detail. You might want to try following instructions from Ronalds OP and do a good old fashioned manual install so you know exactly what files are where and what is going on at any point in the install. Up until some of these attempts to automate the install, everyone did it the same way as is described in Roland's OP. I'm wondering if it might be the script that is getting stuck at some point. Like I suggested, more details please.


----------



## txiko

Sorry, what I mean is, when I run the ACMEInstall everything looks good, the script is running and then stops and never finish the installation.


----------



## nevertells

txiko said:


> Sorry, what I mean is, when I run the ACMEInstall everything looks good, the script is running and then stops and never finish the installation.


I think at this point you need to ACMEUninstall and reinstall using ACMEInstaller3 the following files:

Moboot 0.3.8
CWM6
The CM Rom of your choice 
The appropriate gapps for that Rom

Manually copy them to the cminstall folder and make sure the gapps file starts with "update" without the quotes, ie, update-gapps-signed.zip. That's just an example, just add update to the gapps file you use.

The put your TP in WebOS recovery, hold power and volume up. Connect the TP and start the command window on our PC. Browse to the Palm, inc folder and enter the command, novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

That's the condensed version, if you want more detail go to this link:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-42613/page__st__2740#entry1139778


----------



## aztec

Never mind..i guess they totally forgot about this post


----------



## txiko

nevertells said:


> I think at this point you need to ACMEUninstall and reinstall using ACMEInstaller3 the following files:
> 
> Moboot 0.3.8
> CWM6
> The CM Rom of your choice
> The appropriate gapps for that Rom
> 
> Manually copy them to the cminstall folder and make sure the gapps file starts with "update" without the quotes, ie, update-gapps-signed.zip. That's just an example, just add update to the gapps file you use.
> 
> The put your TP in WebOS recovery, hold power and volume up. Connect the TP and start the command window on our PC. Browse to the Palm, inc folder and enter the command, novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 
> That's the condensed version, if you want more detail go to this link:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...40#entry1139778


Thanks Nevertells I will do that and I will let you know.


----------



## txiko

I did the installation finally. I have follow this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39264-touchpad-toolkit-android-automated-installer/
Thank to all for the help


----------



## fariswheel

I am interested in wiping my entire hp touchpad back to webos only and then reinstall CNM 10 is that better than just upgrading from CNM 9 ?

I am having tones of issues with CNM 9 wifi stopped working and battery not properly charging ?

How can I wipe my device back to factory settings ? I have seen a bunch of posts about it but each has its own way, any recommendations ?


----------



## nevertells

fariswheel said:


> I am interested in wiping my entire hp touchpad back to webos only and then reinstall CNM 10 is that better than just upgrading from CNM 9 ?
> 
> I am having tones of issues with CNM 9 wifi stopped working and battery not properly charging ?
> 
> How can I wipe my device back to factory settings ? I have seen a bunch of posts about it but each has its own way, any recommendations ?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-preview-builds-edited-62113/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-42613/page__st__2740#entry1139778

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-31213/page__st__2470#entry1122028


----------



## elam

this is by far... the best upgrade i could ever have done!!! Thank you very much!!!
Works flawlessly!!!


----------



## jk652

I have windows 7 on my desktop. I keep receiving the error; "A network error occurred while attempting to read from the file: C:\Users\Jackie\Downloads\touchpad-xcd\Novacom\Novacominstaller_x64.msi Help!


----------



## elam

elam said:


> this is by far... the best upgrade i could ever have done!!! Thank you very much!!!
> Works flawlessly!!!


The speed is great and the battery life improved from what it uses with Webos.


----------



## glaw

I did all the step, but the last step when i have to reboot with power button and the volume up, i connect to the computer and follow the screen.
I close the command window but the touchpad stays in the usb icon with black screen, i discconect it but stay there and nothing happen.
What im doing wrong? the command say the installation will continue in the touch pad but i dont see anything.


----------



## maxsawicky

xcd said:


> You need gapps as well, everything should be covered in my post. To update in the future you can either flash with Clockworkmod, or just run my guide again, which ever you find easier.


whats gapps? i have no idea how to "flash with clockworkmod". all i know is my youtube isn't working now :\ figure i have to update something.


----------



## Gradular

maxsawicky said:


> whats gapps? i have no idea how to "flash with clockworkmod". all i know is my youtube isn't working now :\ figure i have to update something.


 download gapps from the web. Reboot into your recovery then install zip.locate it and install it. And do a lil research and educate yourself about the ins and outs of android.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## shah_129

i have installed CM9 android on my hp touchpad by following above method...it installed successfully but gmail signing in is not accessing due to which i cant make access to playstore and videos are also not playing in CM9...what should i do...i am a beginner...can anyone plz help me and give me a step by step explaination for this problem


----------



## niralupatel

works great! thank you. But is there a reason why it wont be recognized on my pc for file transfer? It says debugging mode enabled but still nothing on pc, any ideas??

Computer try to install driver but fails everytime.


----------



## faddomas

hi
i have done what you said and i installed cm9.what do i have to do to install cm10? thanks


----------



## maxsawicky

sooooo

everything was good going with this install..

didn't use my touchpad for a few weeks, naturally it died.

now i can't get it to boot. charge it for hours, won't turn on. plug in to my pc, won't turn on. can't find this as an issue. halp?


----------



## nevertells

What do you mean you didn't use your TouchPad for a few weeks and it died? Please explain in detail exactly what happened.


----------



## maxsawicky

nevertells said:


> What do you mean you didn't use your TouchPad for a few weeks and it died? Please explain in detail exactly what happened.


used the Touchpad about a week ago without any issues. I haven't had ANY issues with the device since putting android on it. then I left the device unplugged in my room, and im assuming the battery drained to 0 percent and it shut off.. now it won't turn on.

when I plug in the charger, no lights come on showing its charging. I still left it plugged in to the charger for a few hours, came back and still will not boot, or make any activity. I've also plugged it into my pc via usb, and it will not show any sign of activity, and my pc does not recognize any devices being plugged in.


----------



## nevertells

maxsawicky said:


> used the Touchpad about a week ago without any issues. I haven't had ANY issues with the device since putting android on it. then I left the device unplugged in my room, and im assuming the battery drained to 0 percent and it shut off.. now it won't turn on.
> 
> when I plug in the charger, no lights come on showing its charging. I still left it plugged in to the charger for a few hours, came back and still will not boot, or make any activity. I've also plugged it into my pc via usb, and it will not show any sign of activity, and my pc does not recognize any devices being plugged in.


Why would you go off and leave it for a week, not turned off or at least on a charger? Go have a read in the debricking thread pinned at the top of this forum.


----------



## craig1555

glaw said:


> I did all the step, but the last step when i have to reboot with power button and the volume up, i connect to the computer and follow the screen.
> I close the command window but the touchpad stays in the usb icon with black screen, i discconect it but stay there and nothing happen.
> What im doing wrong? the command say the installation will continue in the touch pad but i dont see anything.


ditto


----------



## xcd

Drivers aren't installed properly if it's doing that, check in device manager.


----------



## noob1

xcd said:


> Drivers aren't installed properly if it's doing that, check in device manager.





craig1555 said:


> ditto





glaw said:


> I did all the step, but the last step when i have to reboot with power button and the volume up, i connect to the computer and follow the screen.
> I close the command window but the touchpad stays in the usb icon with black screen, i discconect it but stay there and nothing happen.
> What im doing wrong? the command say the installation will continue in the touch pad but i dont see anything.


It is happening to me too. Drivers seem to be installed in device manager, it shows as palm novacom.

I would like to ask something else as well, would I be able to install

[ROM] [RC2] [4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.11 All-in-One [15SEP2013] with this automated installer?

Thank you


----------



## RolandDeschain79

noob1 said:


> It is happening to me too. Drivers seem to be installed in device manager, it shows as palm novacom.
> 
> I would like to ask something else as well, would I be able to install
> 
> [ROM] [RC2] [4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.11 All-in-One [15SEP2013] with this automated installer?
> 
> Thank you


Hey this installer is only meant for use with CM9/10. When upgrading your version of Android its recommended to to a clean install vs dirty install. Watch this video to learn about upgrading your version of Android. Full info in the forum link.

Full info here: *[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad *


----------



## erdbeerbrot

It doesnt work for me...touchpad is switched to usb mode and i start by typing ''y'' and enter nothing happens.

Theres just the cursor blinking and doing nothing.

when i try to uninstall cm9 by running acmeuninstaller the same...new line but nothing happens.


----------



## nevertells

erdbeerbrot said:


> It doesnt work for me...touchpad is switched to usb mode and i start by typing ''y'' and enter nothing happens.
> 
> Theres just the cursor blinking and doing nothing.
> 
> when i try to uninstall cm9 by running acmeuninstaller the same...new line but nothing happens.


Please explain exactly how you tried to run ACMEUninstaller.


----------



## erdbeerbrot

switched to the palm, inc folder in the command line and then executed by novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

while touchpad was in usb mode


----------



## nevertells

erdbeerbrot said:


> switched to the palm, inc folder in the command line and then executed by novacom [/size]boot mem[/size]:// < [/size]ACMEUninstaller [/size]
> while touchpad was in usb mode[/size]


 I don't call that explaining exactly! I want step by step details from start to finish so I can figure out what you did wrong.

One's TouchPad should not be in USB mode, it should be in WebOS recovery mode by pressing volume up while the tablet is booting.

Is Java installed and up to date?

Do you hear a beep when you plug the TouchPad into the PC?

Have you checked device manager while the tablet is plugged in for a novacom entry?

Have you previously used this PC successfully to run ACMEInstaller3/ACMEUninstaller?

Have you made any changes to the operating system recently, like upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 8?

Have you tried a different USB cable, or a different PC?

So besides knowing all the exact steps you tried, The above can be some of the things that cause a failed install.

When nothing happens when you execute a command, as you stated just a flashing cursor, that usually means that the PC and the tablet are not communicating.


----------



## erdbeerbrot

It worked! I think it was just java!

Thank you for your help! 

CM10 is now installed and booting.

What about that battery brick, when it goes to 0%, is that still existing?

Is there a patch that prevents the touchpad from this bug?


----------



## codycoyote

erdbeerbrot said:


> It worked! I think it was just java!
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> CM10 is now installed and booting.
> 
> What about that battery brick, when it goes to 0%, is that still existing?
> 
> Is there a patch that prevents the touchpad from this bug?


The CM10 Unofficial Releases have a patch included. Is not included in 10.1 or 10.2

"-Added automatic shutdown at 3%, the Touchpad appears to reach 0%. "

Read more here

* Dort sind alle wichtigen Infos und Tricks von RolandDeschain79 zusammengefasst


----------



## erdbeerbrot

I installed that version with all 4 files in one cminstall.

So it must be the version with that patch i think, its called "update-cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM"


----------



## Tumbleweed_Biff

nevertells said:


> Keep in mind that battery manufacturers recommend against draining lithium batteries down like that. It's bad for them. Deep draining(conditioning) nickle metal hydride and nickle cadmium batteries to prevent memory effect is recommended.


THIS IS A MYTH. POPULAR AND REPEATED BUT IT IS A MYTH. The "memory effect" is a myth which came from the space program. The NiCad batteries used developed this "behavior". Careful study determined that this was a result of the extremely precise charging and discharging of the batteries. They found that by varying the amount of charging and discharging eliminated the supposed "memory effect". Source: I was friends with an employee of JPL who had personal intimate knowledge of the situation.

Second, fully discharging NiCad and NiMH batteries is just as bad for them as it is with LiIon. An engineer described it once to me and I forget the details, but from what I remember, fully discharging NiCad and NiMH batteries causes some sort of a change in the battery - something like a spiderwork of threads develops which causes the current to flow differently, reducing the life of the battery.

All rechargeable batteries need to have a charge maintained periodically, just like your lead-acid battery in your car. One of the biggest benefits of LiIon besides their reduced weight is that their discharge rate when sitting is so much lower while storing substantially more charge per unit.


----------



## Tumbleweed_Biff

I am at my wit's end here. It just seems to be my luck that everything always goes belly up on me ...

I downloaded the toolkit and extracted it. I copied the cminstall folder over to the root of the Touchpad. I copied the update-cm-10.1-201310212-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip into the directory as instructed. At first I got an error at the point of installing Novacom, but then I found that was because it was already installed. So I was able to continue past that. All the files are in place - don't rename the moboot* file with a leading update but everything else is - I boot into recovery USB mode, and say "Y" and press enter. Immediately the Touchpad starts flying through installing android and everything seems to go fine, until the install appears to finish and it reboots. It quickly gets to a light blue android head logo and then sits there for a few minutes before it reboots. This cycle repeats ad-nauseum. I have restored it back to webOS using webOS Doctor and reattempted using an older version of the cm file, ...20131014 ... with the exact same results. The Gapps file is gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip

I have been through this 4 times now and am getting a bit frustrated. It just seems that things which should "just work" never do for me. <sigh>


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Tumbleweed_Biff said:


> THIS IS A MYTH. POPULAR AND REPEATED BUT IT IS A MYTH. The "memory effect" is a myth which came from the space program. The NiCad batteries used developed this "behavior". Careful study determined that this was a result of the extremely precise charging and discharging of the batteries. They found that by varying the amount of charging and discharging eliminated the supposed "memory effect". Source: I was friends with an employee of JPL who had personal intimate knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Second, fully discharging NiCad and NiMH batteries is just as bad for them as it is with LiIon. An engineer described it once to me and I forget the details, but from what I remember, fully discharging NiCad and NiMH batteries causes some sort of a change in the battery - something like a spiderwork of threads develops which causes the current to flow differently, reducing the life of the battery.
> 
> All rechargeable batteries need to have a charge maintained periodically, just like your lead-acid battery in your car. One of the biggest benefits of LiIon besides their reduced weight is that their discharge rate when sitting is so much lower while storing substantially more charge per unit.


This is very interesting, thanks for the info.



Tumbleweed_Biff said:


> I am at my wit's end here. It just seems to be my luck that everything always goes belly up on me ...
> 
> I downloaded the toolkit and extracted it. I copied the cminstall folder over to the root of the Touchpad. I copied the update-cm-10.1-201310212-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip into the directory as instructed. At first I got an error at the point of installing Novacom, but then I found that was because it was already installed. So I was able to continue past that. All the files are in place - don't rename the moboot* file with a leading update but everything else is - I boot into recovery USB mode, and say "Y" and press enter. Immediately the Touchpad starts flying through installing android and everything seems to go fine, until the install appears to finish and it reboots. It quickly gets to a light blue android head logo and then sits there for a few minutes before it reboots. This cycle repeats ad-nauseum. I have restored it back to webOS using webOS Doctor and reattempted using an older version of the cm file, ...20131014 ... with the exact same results. The Gapps file is gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip
> 
> I have been through this 4 times now and am getting a bit frustrated. It just seems that things which should "just work" never do for me. <sigh>


Hi, you aren't having bad luck just a case of more info needed.You need to read my threads to get a better understanding of things. Installing CM10.1+ Roms with ACME3 seems to have a low success rate so I advise installing CM9/CM10 first then upgrading from there. Also you don't need to run webos doctor when an install fails. Read..

All this can be found here in this thread:

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad *

*General Unofficial Release Notes:*

Working:
-Sound and Mic
-Camera 
-H/W Video 
-SDcard
-WiFi
-Most builds have a Low to medium battery drain during sleep -3/4ma to -30ma(See below)

Known Issues:
-Bluetooth only currently works in Jcsullins CM10.1 test build.
-Some Builds are unable to play audio with the screen off.

-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops.

-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, U4-UuzlFgGs[/MEDIA]]Click here for a how to Video:

-Flashing CM9/CM10 Over CM10.1/Android4.2/4.3 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop.(use a Backup)
*-Doing an install with ACME3 can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.*
-Unknown Bugs

The usual HP TouchPad battery drain issues:

-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TP a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.
-To be safe don't let your HP TouchPad run out of Batteries ever! Install one of these free apps!
-You can add an automatic shutdown Rule by doing the following.
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save. Or
-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Addcondition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

*How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad*

*Disclaimer:** Make a backup before installing any of these Roms! Testing builds should only be used by experienced users whom are familiar with recovering their device.*

When updating your version of Android its recommended to do a clean install of Android. You can do this by using Clockworkmod to Format/Wipe the system data and the cache partitions. You will find a full step by step instructional video below. First choose an Android 4.2 or Android 4.3 Rom and Gapps package from the detailed guides. Next transfer the two .zip files to your Android device with the USB or direct download them. Note that you must have the correct version of Gapps for your version of Android or you may experience errors with Google apps and the Play Store.

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad *

*Flash this .zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB(*Gradular&codycoyote)

*How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes**(how to use Tailor)**: (*Gradular)

Read all about using CWM6 in this great thread by Mpgrimm2:

*[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] *






*Don't forget! First make a Nandroid backup* of your current setup! Full CWM and TWRP Video here:

If you wish to keep your current setup, your selected Rom and gapps package can be Dirty flashed but don't forget to wipe your caches. I would highly recommend doing this over a CM9/CM10 Rom. Flashing CM10.1 Roms over one another can cause issues or boot loops, so be sure to have a backup before you atempt any Diryt flashing. If you are using CM9 and have not yet used the ACMEInstaller 3, then you will want to fully install this Rom and Gapps with the ACMEInstaller3.

*Clean Install vs Dirty Install Rom/Updates via Recovery: (After initial install with Acme3)* ->Mpgrimm2 Quote



Spoiler



"*Clean installing*" a rom usually means to format the 3 basic partitions (& sometimes the /boot too depending on the rom/kernel script) and flash the rom as recommended by most devs to avoid issues (some rom installer scripts will handle the formatting for you, but shouldn't be assumed unless stated by the rom's developer. 9-14-13: See Attachment for example).

"*Dirty Installing*" a rom typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings.
A cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup.

I've rarely seen dirty installs recommended by devs, but when I have seen them say it was "OK to try", it was done on the same rom/firmware base between incremental rom updates only (vs b/w CM7 - CM9 or CM9 - CM10, etc), and if you had a bug, you needed to go back and do a clean install before reporting it or expecting help. I will add that many people have been successful restoring their CM9 data after flashing CM10 & Gapps.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Tumbleweed_Biff

Thank you for your response. I had read through this entire thread but must have missed some things important. I will reread and try again.

Footnote on the NiCad battery memory effect post: I see that I omitted that this was with the satellites. Because of their extremely precise orbit, their charging and discharging was very exact and regular. By varying the discharge and charging cycles of the satellites, they were able to eliminate the "memory effect".


----------



## Tumbleweed_Biff

That did it. The 10.0 install worked perfectly. Thank you for all of your work and making this so much easier than it is otherwise (not that it is *that* difficult). I am very happy that my Touchpad is now usable again (relatively). My applause and appreciation to those who have put all of this together.


----------



## nevertells

Tumbleweed_Biff said:


> Thank you for your response. I had read through this entire thread but must have missed some things important. I will reread and try again.
> 
> Footnote on the NiCad battery memory effect post: I see that I omitted that this was with the satellites. Because of their extremely precise orbit, their charging and discharging was very exact and regular. By varying the discharge and charging cycles of the satellites, they were able to eliminate the "memory effect".


Maybe you would like to go back an amend or modify your other post so as to not confuse someone who reads that post and does not see your subsequent correction. In fact, it is not a myth, it's a very real issue. NiCad and NiMH batteries will developed a memory if not properly maintained. Since the average user does not have the equipment to properly discharge and charge them like NASA, battery manufactures recommend that a user significantly drain a NiCad or NiMH battery periodically, (ie.deep drain or condition) the battery so that it will avoid developing a memory effect.

For those who do not understand what this memory effect is, if NiCad and NiMH batteries are not properly maintained/conditioned as stated above, they develop a memory in that after a while, they will not charge to their full capacity when charged. So when used, they will appear to run out of charge quicker than when they were new. Lithium Ion batteries do not suffer from this problem. One can charge them whenever they feel like it without concern of them developing the memory effect. In fact, battery manufacturers advise against deep discharging then.


----------



## Mr2A

Ok, so I've downloaded the 4 files to my Windows 7 Computer,

moboot_38-tenderloin

update-cm10 2013019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin-imark

update-CWM6_terderloin-2021215

update-gapps-jb4--20121011-signed

installed it to the install folder on my HP Touchpad, created a folder, called cminstall

and....I tried to run the "run-me.bat" file.....but, no dice....am I skipping a step or not getting it right?


----------



## Mr2A

ok, I now have some limited success, I found the run-me.bat file....now, I am getting a Novacom error....I feel that I am pretty close to getting this correct. I'm hanging in there and not giving up!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mr2A said:


> Ok, so I've downloaded the 4 files to my Windows 7 Computer,
> 
> moboot_38-tenderloin
> update-cm10 2013019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin-imark
> update-CWM6_terderloin-2021215
> update-gapps-jb4--20121011-signed
> 
> installed it to the install folder on my HP Touchpad, created a folder, called cminstall
> 
> and....I tried to run the "run-me.bat" file.....but, no dice....am I skipping a step or not getting it right?


I haven't tried this automated method, but it sounds like you incorrectly put the 4 zip files in the following folder..
/sdcard/install/cminstall/
vs.
/sdcard/cminstall/

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I haven't tried this automated method, but it sounds like you incorrectly put the 4 zip files in the following folder.. /sdcard/install/cminstall/ vs. /sdcard/cminstall/ Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Nice catch! :goodcry:


----------



## Mr2A

I did put those extracted files into the main directory of my HP Touchpad....still....I almost got it done...still working on it.


----------



## nevertells

Mr2A said:


> I did put those extracted files into the main directory of my HP Touchpad....still....I almost got it done...still working on it.


What do you mean you put the files in the main directory? That could be anywhere on the TouchPad. You have to be specific and provide as much info as possible so folks here can help you.


----------



## Mr2A

sorry, I did put those 4 files in root or main directory...I did install those 4 files, renamed the gapps file and the CM9 file. I am perhaps missing a step, I won't give up.


----------



## nevertells

Mr2A said:


> sorry, I did put those 4 files in root or main directory...I did install those 4 files, renamed the gapps file and the CM9 file. I am perhaps missing a step, I won't give up.


 You have to put the 4 files in the cminstall folder which is located on the root of the SD card. If you put them anywhere else or if the cminstall folder is not on the root of the SD card, this will not work.


----------



## Mr2A

I will try that...thanks for your help


----------



## cmpbiker

Pretty sure I followed everything OK but after the Batch file completed my tablet is frozen with the USB simple brightly displayed in the middle of the screen. Will not turn off or respond to any control. What now please?


----------



## nevertells

cmpbiker said:


> Pretty sure I followed everything OK but after the Batch file completed my tablet is frozen with the USB simple brightly displayed in the middle of the screen. Will not turn off or respond to any control. What now please?


Why do I get the feeling that this is your first attempt at installing Android on your TouchPad. The fact that the USB symbol is still there indicates that nothing got installed on your pad. Your PC and TouchPad failed to communicate. Don't you know how to force a reboot on a TouchPad? Hold the power and home buttons at the same time for up to 30 seconds and it will reboot and most likely into WebOS.

If you want help, you are going to have to explain in explicit detail exactly what you did. Just saying you're pretty sure you followed everything won't do. And from what little you did explain, it's pretty obvious you did do something wrong. So give us some details and let's see what you did wrong.


----------



## cmpbiker

nevertells said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this is your first attempt at installing Android on your TouchPad. The fact that the USB symbol is still there indicates that nothing got installed on your pad. Your PC and TouchPad failed to communicate. Don't you know how to force a reboot on a TouchPad? Hold the power and home buttons at the same time for up to 30 seconds and it will reboot and most likely into WebOS.
> 
> If you want help, you are going to have to explain in explicit detail exactly what you did. Just saying you're pretty sure you followed everything won't do. And from what little you did explain, it's pretty obvious you did do something wrong. So give us some details and let's see what you did wrong.


Wow I wonder why tech people get a bad rap in the personality reputation.


----------



## nevertells

cmpbiker said:


> Wow I wonder why tech people get a bad rap in the personality reputation.


Thank you would have sufficed. Obviously, you haven't caught me on a bad day. I think my post was pretty straight forward and just stated the obvious. I offered you some help and suggestions. I wasn't crude, rude or offensive. But yet, you feel you have to impugn my reply and still did not offer up any additional details as requested.


----------



## cmpbiker

nevertells said:


> Thank you would have sufficed. Obviously, you haven't caught me on a bad day. I think my post was pretty straight forward and just stated the obvious. I offered you some help and suggestions. I wasn't crude, rude or offensive. But yet, you feel you have to impugn my reply and still did not offer up any additional details as requested.


I'm not going to get in a forum war. If you would like to know why I responded the way I did we can take it off line.

The issue is the folder name where I put the files, because of the batch file limitations you can't have a space in the folder name. I changed from \Temp\HP Android to \Temp\HPAndroid and it worked.

Odd that the USB mode on the tablet will lock up if it is not utilized. No power off, requires a reset.


----------



## Mr2A

Gentlemen, thanks again for all of your help, I did manage to install Android on 4 HP Touchpads...it works! I just need to tweak the gapps file so, that I can install the Google play store but, otherwise it is a working Android Tablet.


----------



## patdi85

The server to get CM10 seems down. Anyone else run into this? I guess we wait...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

patdi85 said:


> The server to get CM10 seems down. Anyone else run into this? I guess we wait...


Get it here

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"


----------



## Andrew1

Hello Ive had no problems with any of the steps but for some reason at the end it says no cminstall dir found, nothing to install power off when ready. Andrew I do have the cminstall file created in my main directory

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew1

Messed around with it for a little bit all the files didnt copy over to Palm inc once I did worked no problem

Thanks a ton! it was real easy other than a minor error on my end


----------



## mcube

Hello Experts,

I tried the instructions as explained in this article.

I got the "double penguins" But it got stuck with message "Waiting for power off" and some timer expired message.

I dont know how to power off. I tried combinations of "power button + volume up"

It prints the message as below"

^[[4~

gpio-keys: volume up button release

Any advise?


----------



## nevertells

mcube said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I tried the instructions as explained in this article.
> 
> I got the "double penguins" But it got stuck with message "Waiting for power off" and some timer expired message.
> 
> I dont know how to power off. I tried combinations of "power button + volume up"
> 
> It prints the message as below"
> 
> ^[[4~
> 
> gpio-keys: volume up button release
> 
> Any advise?


To force a reboot, press and hold power + home buttons for up to 30 seconds.


----------



## villager76

Thanks Very Much. I successfully installed CM10 on my touchpad. It's working like a charm.


----------



## jdixon27

I started installing the Toolkit it said cminstaller not found and now it is just on the installer screen and it will not let me reboot. What can I do?


----------



## xcd

jdixon27 said:


> I started installing the Toolkit it said cminstaller not found and now it is just on the installer screen and it will not let me reboot. What can I do?


Sorry for the delay, not sure if you sorted it, but just hold home and power till it resets, double check the cminstall folder and try again.


----------



## toolchick

In the notes section where you put *IMPORTANT* If you run CM10 then as soon as possible go into settings > Storage > three dots in top right > USB Computer connection, and tick "Media Device (MTP)" where exactly are the settings you are talking about I haven't been able to figure this out Please help


----------



## nevertells

Settings/storage/three dots upper right corner/usb computer connection/check the MTP box.


----------



## xqaebay

My HP touch pad cannot go into Recovery mode. It had Web OS 3.0.5 installed + Android CM 4.2.2 before. In Android, I could use Quick boot to place the touch pad in Recovery mode. Now I uninstalled Android completely and it now has Web OS only. Restart menu in Web OS does not include option to restart into recovery mode. Is there any Web OS apps similar to "Quick Boot" Android app that helps to put my touch pad in recovery mode. From my research, the bootloader could have been damaged. The Power and volume up buttons are completely non-responsive. Power + Home (30 seconds) does not restart the touchpad. Thanks.


----------

